# Question Realted to Dog House



## robinfarr (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello all, 
Do you have a Dog House for your pet ??? I am thinking of buying Small Foldable House for my puppy ! WHat are your Views on Dog house ? Are they beneficial and helpful ?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you leave your dog outside, a dog house is necessary for shelter from the rain and wind. I have one, but my dog won't go into it - so when he is outside - I even crawled in it - but he still wouldn't go inside. So, I leave the breezeway door open so he can go in there for shelter.


----------



## robinfarr (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahh Thanks a lot for your reply Mary !!! Any tricks you found out on how to make a dog use the dog house ??


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

My dog absolutely loves his dog house,he loves to be out in the cold but needs somewhere to lay so I put his bed in his house, it's kept on the porch right at the door so he can still see me.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Sting is a dog house failure, but my other dogs were fine with it. I suggest you take Apoolutz's advice about the bed and location of the dog house. And also put a favorite chew toy inside the dog house.


----------

